
It’s almost impossible to function without the big five tech giants - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/feb/17/almost-impossible-to-function-without-big-five-tech-giants
======
system2
I think it is a symbiotic relationship. We all benefit from Microsoft, Amazon,
and Apple. Even facebook. I don't mind using them, thanks to these companies,
most of us have jobs. I know it is not common to hear on HN, but I think these
companies propelled the technology with or without their evil intends.

~~~
smt88
How do I benefit from Facebook?

I agree that I benefit from Amazon and Apple, but those benefits are mostly
luxuries that I can easily live without. I actually can't even buy things on
Amazon anymore because the marketplace has become so polluted.

~~~
system2
Well, for marketers, Facebook was very valuable. I know all about the data and
privacy issues, but millions of people made money because of Facebook. I don't
like it, I have to.

~~~
smt88
You said that we "all" benefit from Facebook. The vast majority of us are not
marketers.

Even for marketers, somehow they got by in the ~5,000 years of civilized
history before Facebook began. They still made money without it.

